# Fix those case handles...



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

...because they can hurt when you break their fall with your foot.

This happened today. My accordion case: 










This happened years ago and the fix has been leagues better than the original:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latches too.

I've seen a nice Strat spill out onto the sidewalk because latches failed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dang, passed up an obvious straight line there.


Ok, @Mooh has an accordian (and adMITS it).

Do we need an intervention here?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are worse case failures (NSFW, or indeed any civilized society. Just bad bad taste, but funny as heck.).


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Assuming such a disaster could strike at any time, I _always_ carry guitar cases with the lid facing in towards me. 
Not a complete prevention against 'spillage' but would mitigate it to some degree.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Dang, passed up an obvious straight line there.
> 
> 
> Ok, @Mooh has an accordian (and adMITS it).
> ...


Easy there young man, I might cut you out of my will.

Several years ago a friend offered it up for free, Free! Do you believe that? Anyway, she had it since childhood and had looked after it so it works beautifully. Her story was that she had traded a toboggan for it. I barely play it, but sometimes it's just the bee's knees.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Easy there young man, I might cut you out of my will.
> 
> Several years ago a friend offered it up for free, Free! Do you believe that? Anyway, she had it since childhood and had looked after it so it works beautifully. Her story was that she had traded a toboggan for it. I barely play it, but sometimes it's just the bee's knees.


I guess I’m throwing stones from a glass house.

I’m a big fan of bag pipes, banjos, and some ethnic music that makes many cringe.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

DavidP said:


> Assuming such a disaster could strike at any time, I _always_ carry guitar cases with the lid facing in towards me.
> Not a complete prevention against 'spillage' but would mitigate it to some degree.


Yes, me too, but there’s alway a chance somebody else will pick it up that one time and…..


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My dad once bought a $5,000 accordian from Walter Ostanek. When he got back to Brantford, befor going home, he went xmas shopping at The Lynden Park Mall. He inadvertently left the car door unlocked. When he got back from shopping he discovered that somebody had broken in and left 2 more accordions on the back seat.

I'll be here all week! Try the veal, tip your waitress.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Went with my wife once to drop off luggage for repair. While standing there, I thought I'd ask if they were able to fix guitar cases. Sure, no problem. I've had them work on two since then. They did a fantastic job in less than a week. One repair they didn't even charge me. They just said come back next time with your guitar, and play us a song.

So try asking your local luggage repair about guitar cases. Free plug for Evex Luggage Center in Mississauga. Terrific service.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> My dad once bought a $5,000 accordian from Walter Ostanek. When he got back to Brantford, befor going home, he went xmas shopping at The Lynden Park Mall. He inadvertently left the car door unlocked. When he got back from shopping he discovered that somebody had broken in and left 2 more accordions on the back seat.
> 
> I'll be here all week! Try the veal, tip your waitress.


Tip the veal, try your waitress.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mooh said:


> Easy there young man, I might cut you out of my will.
> 
> Her story was that she had traded a toboggan for it. I barely play it, but sometimes it's just the bee's knees.


I'd rather play the toboggan - gigs are better


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

What’s the difference between a trampoline and an accordion?

People take off their shoes before they jump on a trampoline.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Listen up, you anti-accordion snobs:


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> So try asking your local luggage repair about guitar cases. Free plug for Evex Luggage Center in Mississauga. Terrific service.


U.N. Luggage in Winnipeg has fixed a couple of case handles for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Can latches be fixed/replaced as a DIY? Does anyone sell them ie the one with the buttons?
I guess the rivets are the hard part.

re: accordions, i inherited one a few years ago…my mother used to play, quite well actually.
bad taste must skip a generation as my daughter thinks it’s the coolest thing. She’s a violin player though, so I gave up on her long ago.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am with @Milkman, why would you risk your foot for an accordain!

I must confess I had my mom's accordain for years and drove my bride crazy playing it.

Gave it to my bro so he can share that with his spouse.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> Listen up, you anti-accordion snobs:


watched every second. Riveting!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I rather enjoy a lot of accordion music, but just as there is with other instruments, there's a lot of poorly rendered performances to avoid. I particularly enjoy celtic and baroque music and they can sound superb on the accordion. It's my amateur (I'm neither paid nor trained in the field) musicological opinion that the accordion would have achieved greater prominence in popular music (as opposed to *pop* music) had the guitar not become electrified, and amps allowed to distort, but perhaps shared that prominence with sax. An accordion is like a portable organ keyboard, and some of the modern ones have the digital technology to compete.

I've a good friend who is an on again off again anglo concertina player and we have recorded a little. An ex was a wicked good piano accordion player but turned out to be a wicked witch in the end. I don't really play the thing much except to use it for effect on recordings.

The toe is fine today, I did my morning walk without a problem.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

DavidP said:


> Assuming such a disaster could strike at any time, I _always_ carry guitar cases with the lid facing in towards me.
> Not a complete prevention against 'spillage' but would mitigate it to some degree.


When I was a young lad just getting started this method was taught to me by an older veteran player. It made sense to me and it is habit now. It's just automatic.


----------

